# Halloween movies



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello, fellow Spookables!

This is something that's been on my mind for a while: what is the #1 Halloween movie? Different people have different films that put them in the Halloween mind-state. For me, it's close tie between John Carpenter's Halloween, and Trick 'r Treat. If anyone has a movie they think is a Halloween flick that all Haunters must see, just post it here. Thanks!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

For me...it's Carpenter's Halloween. But could it possibly hold legendary status compared to these two? Frankenstein (Boris Karloff) or Dracula.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Ooooh thats a question with no solid answer 
I'll just say ONE of them but my brain is tearing at me to post like 10 other movies XD
hmmmm I'd have to go with House on Haunted Hill with Vincent Price


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think I could get it down to just one either. I love what Universal did with the first films. Not sure if you would count all horror ion this or just The ones that were for Halloween. If just for Halloween. I liked the Myers movies the best. But every year when we have a party the movie that most of them want to see is A American Werewolf In London. It has become our favorite around here.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree with Master-Macabre, it's tough to pick just one... House on the Haunted Hill with VP is definitely one of my favs. But each have their own characteristics that I enjoy. As far as my fav villian, Mikey M is tops over Freddy, Jason, Chucky, Leatherface, that spikey guy (hellraiser?) and Saw but that guy needs to STOP already! His last film was garbage!


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

it's so difficult to pick just one! Personally, I like Evil Dead. It just gets me in the perfect mind set. Strangely enough,for alot of other people, It's just not Halloween without Rocky Horror... I like the flick myself, but it doesn't make MY Halloween. I also love alot of the Hammer films. I think they remind me of Halloweens past...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, I feel like such a geek. I don't really (gulp, blush) like horror movies that much... I do love creepy, suspenseful, atmoshpheric types like The Sixth Sense and The Others, but I can't handle gore so that keeps me away from most horror films. Curling up with my kids and watching Nightmare Before Christmas, Hocus Pocus, and other Disney-ish movies that are overtly Halloween themed get me in the spirit. I'm a whimp. Sad. I know.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmmmmm.....House on Haunted Hill (original), 13 Ghosts (original) Hocus Pocus, When
Good Ghouls Go Bad, The Midnight Hour, The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (Jeff Goldblum),
The Night Stalker, just to name a few.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

A Halloween movie for me is Sleepy Hollow (Tim Burton) or tje original Halloween. To me that is what it's all about.


----------

